# Thursday nipple area report



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Fished Thursday along the 100 fathom curve working the nipple, 131 area. We found one nice wahoo and a dolphin about 10 pounds. The water looks great but there is a ton of scattered grass which makes the fishing difficult. The blue water being close should make for a great MBGFC tournament next weekend. I hope it will get the participation in the new outboard shoot out division up.

Trying to upload photo from iPad but can't figure it out.....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, glad you were able to get out, blue water = great, weeds/scattered grass, not so much!!

Robert


----------

